# Short random shred video



## theo (May 1, 2011)

I haven't been playing at all in a month and poorly for a while before that, picked up the axe tonight and had a shred, felt happy with a sweepy thing I was doing, thought I would share 

sorry about sound and video quality, recorded it on my mobile

<object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/azJ9e9fTQbU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/azJ9e9fTQbU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## theo (May 1, 2011)

... why won't youtube embed? GAh! here is the video YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (May 27, 2011)

Nice man, sounded boss! the metronome was kinda anooying >_<, Great job still man! good to see a fellow aussie on this site 
What model ibby is that ?


----------



## theo (May 29, 2011)

Thanks man, There was a backing track along with the metronome, I'll program some drums etc for next time, gotta get practising first, still kinda sloppy. Thats a 1550m RG.


----------



## Zeff (Jun 4, 2011)

good starting point technique wise, do you do any blues stuff? bend with confidence.


----------



## theo (Jun 15, 2011)

I do a decent amount of blues stuff, I know the note you are talking about, was just one of those unlucky ones that can pop up from time to time, I was trying to make sure I didn't play the licks I usually do, wanted to be a little different from my usual stuff.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2011)

there ya go maing, sweet chops


----------



## theo (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks dude  Don't know why it wouldn't work at the time.
Gotta get my chops back up to scratch and do some composing I think


----------



## pantera95 (Jun 16, 2011)

nice video mate, keep them coming


----------



## theo (Jun 16, 2011)

pantera95 said:


> nice video mate, keep them coming



Thanks man, always glad to hear a bit of feedback. I HAVE to find a better way to record than my mobile phone though haha, really doesn't quite cut it


----------

